# Kein Problem, alles funktioniert, was gibts für Spiele?

## frary

Hi Leute,

erstmal ein rießiges DANKE an alle, die ab und an oder öfter mal jemandem hier im Forum zu Hilfe eilen! Ohne euch hätte ich schon aufgegeben!

Seit eben läuft alles in meinem System, was ich mir vorgenommen hatte,

Alsa produziert störungsfrei Musik,

Videos laufen mit Ton,

auf 2 Monitoren,

ich habe nette Desklets unter xfce4 und soeben 

glxgears mit 1900 - 2000 fps gestartet. 

Ich weiss nicht, ob das ein guter Wert ist ( radeon 9000, gdev-sources, AthlonXP 2000+ ), aber natürlich würde ich gern sehen, wie gut die Grafikbeschleunigung im Einsatz ist!

Welche 3D Games in Portage könnt ihr empfehlen? Insbesondere will ich mich nicht lang mit irgendeinem Problem rumschlagen, sondern einfach

```
emerge spiel
```

 eingeben und anschließend loslegen!

Sind Quake3, UT, etc tatsächlich als spielbare Versionen in Portage?

Gruß

T

----------

## hds

von UT2004 ist die spielbare demo anbei. ansonsten brauchst du schon die orginal cds.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

```
emerge enemy-territory
```

Mein Lieblingsspiel  :Smile: 

Das Spiel ist frei erhältlich. Brauchst keine CD oder ähnliches. Allerdings kann man das Spiel nur online oder mit anderen im Netzwerk spielen.

Poly

----------

## frary

Hmm, UT sieht echt schlecht aus...sollte das bei mir laufen?

Enemy Territory schau ich mir mal an, dauert nur ein bisschen, bis ich es geladen habe...

Ich bin dankbar für diese und weitere Vorschläge...

Gruß

T

----------

## HeadbangingMan

Also UT 2004 sollte auf Deiner Box auf jeden Fall laufen, was hast Du denn an Arbeitsspeicher? Wenn Du möglicherweise KDE laufen hast, könnte es bei unter 512MB schon eng werden. Was für Treiber laufen bei Deiner Grafikkarte, von ATI oder von Xfree/XOrg?

Da ich selber nur Erfahrungen mit NVidia-Karten habe, weiß ich leider nicht, wie gut oder schlecht die ATI-Treiber für Linux sind.

----------

## cbuehler

emerge quake3

Danach musst du nur noch die pak0.pk3 von der original-cd (oder auch sogar von einer quake-installation unter windows) ins richtige verzeichnis schieben (wird am ende vom emerge angezeigt)

für andere spiele:

schau einfach mal im portage-tree unter games-* nach.

da wirds dir mal ne weile nicht langweilig, bis du die alle durch hast  :Wink: 

Happy fragging!

Christian

----------

## frary

 *HeadbangingMan wrote:*   

> Also UT 2004 sollte auf Deiner Box auf jeden Fall laufen, was hast Du denn an Arbeitsspeicher? Wenn Du möglicherweise KDE laufen hast, könnte es bei unter 512MB schon eng werden. Was für Treiber laufen bei Deiner Grafikkarte, von ATI oder von Xfree/XOrg?
> 
> 

 

512 MB DDR-333 und xfce4. Vermutlich liegt es an den ATI-DRIVERS! 

Allerdings läuft Enemy Territory perfekt!

Hmm, quake3? Das klingt auch sehr gut!

Gibt es ein Game mit fps Anzeige, das meine 3d Leistung vergleichbar macht ( nicht Glxgears )?

----------

## cbuehler

Gerade bei Quake z.b. kannst du mit nem eintrag in der config die fps anzeigen lassen. (den genauen eintrag weiß ich jetzt leider nicht, vielleicht kann mans auch übers menü einstellen)

Übrigens: Die Spiele, die für dich interessant sind, befinden sich vermutlich haupsächlich in games-fps  :Wink: 

----------

## hds

fps anzeigen haben fast alle games, kann man wahlweise ein/ausschalten. ut, quake, usw..

aber wo ihr grad so schoen dabei seit: habt ihr vergleichsraten (glxgears) fuer eine gforce2 und eine tnt2? danke.

----------

## mondauge

bei enemy-territory kannst du dir die FPS folgendermaßen anzeigen lassen:

1. inGame-Konsole aufmachen (bei mir geht das mit SHIFT+`)

2. \cg_drawFPS 1 eingeben (die et-Konsole beherrscht auch die Vervollständigung mit Hilfe der TAB-Taste. Es sollte daher reichen, einfach mal cg_dr einzugeben und dann mal TAB zu drücken)

Bei Quake3 und Return to Castle Wolfenstein sollte das analog gehen, da alle Spiele die gleiche Engine einsetzen.

Achtung: Die FPS werden von der Quake3-Engine limitiert. Das heißt, dass nur die Frames bis zu einem bestimmten Wert gerendert werden. Diesen Wert kannst du mit \com_maxFPS verändern. Ich hab \com_maxFPS 333, d.h. es werden maximal 333 Frames gerendert.

mondauge

(begeisterter ET Spieler)

----------

## Gekko

Fuer Neverwinter Nights ist ab heute das Deluxe Packerl (Hauptspiel + die 2 Erweiterungen) erhaeltlich. Macht viel Spass und kost ned viel. Enemy Territory ist natuerlich ein Must Have, da gratis - da stimme ich allen hier voll und ganz zu. Unbedingt mergen!!!

Was natuerlich auch immer wieder Fun macht sind Playstation Spiele. (Emulatoren: pcsx und epsxe z.B.)

----------

## mondauge

Wer Gameboy mag, kann auch mal den Visualboyadvance versuchen  :Smile: 

Ach ja.. unter dosbox kann man auch eine ganze Menge alter DOS Spiele ans laufen bringen (z.B. DSA oder One must Fall)

Vice ist auch ganz nett, wenn man wieder mal C64 spielen will. Die dunkle Dimension, eines der genialsten Spiele auf dem C64 überhaupt (von der German Design Group) gibts sogar kostenlos zum download.

----------

## hds

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ach ja.. unter dosbox kann man auch eine ganze Menge alter DOS Spiele ans laufen bringen (z.B. DSA oder One must Fall)
> 
> 

 

hmm, wie schauts denn da mit high-memory aus (qemm, emm386) und mit dem sound? mir fallen da gerade ein paar nette flipper ein <g>, sowas sucht man heutzutage leider vergebens. aber pinball ohne sound ist irgendwie nur der halbe fun.

----------

## alekel

wenn Du noch mehr von spielen unter Linux wissen möchtest, kann ich Dir diesen Link empfehlen:

http://www.holarse.de/.

----------

## Gekko

Achja, ganz vergessen noch zu erwaehnen: FREECIV   :Cool: 

Das ist ja erst geil, wenn mans mit ein paar Kumpels zockt   :Laughing: 

Edit: und natuerlich lincity und simutrans sollte man auch mal getestet haben.Last edited by Gekko on Thu Sep 30, 2004 11:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mondauge

 *hds wrote:*   

>  *mondauge wrote:*   
> 
> Ach ja.. unter dosbox kann man auch eine ganze Menge alter DOS Spiele ans laufen bringen (z.B. DSA oder One must Fall)
> 
>  
> ...

 

schau mal unter http://dosbox.sf.net. Da findest du eine ganz lange Liste mit Spielen und einer Bewertung, wie gut die mit dosbox funktionieren. Ferner solltest du dort eine Antwort bezüglich high-memory finden.

mondauge

----------

## frary

 *alekel wrote:*   

> wenn Du noch mehr von spielen unter Linux wissen möchtest, kann ich Dir diesen Link empfehlen:
> 
> http://www.holarse.de/.

 

Perfekt, sowas hatte ich gesucht! Jetzt hier kann ich sehen, dass Americas Army kostenlos verteilt wird > emerge!

An sich wollte ich ja nur noch SKat spielen, so zwischendurch. Nachdem jetzt aber directrendering funktioniert ( soweit man das mit fglrx sagen kann ), juckt es mich schon!

Zudem ist mein Gentoo von meinem Schwipp-Schwager ( 14 ) nur mit:

Was für Spiele hast du?

Kommentiert worden...na dem zeig ichs!

Wie gut laufen denn all diese Spiele bei euch? Ich meine, hat jemand richtig gute Performance

 ( Harware, Kernel, treiber? ) bei den neueren ( z.B. UT2004, Quake3 )?

----------

## mondauge

Meine Hardware:

AMD Athlon XP 2400+

ASUS A7V8X Mainboard, VIA KT400 Chipsatz

1 GB Corsair RAM, 400Mhz, CL2

NVidia GeForce4 TI4600, 128 MB

SB Live! 5.1

development-sources 2.6.7

X.Org 6.8.0

KDE 3.3.0

Damit laufen auch neuere Spiele ganz gut. Bei Enemy-Territory hab ich 60-200 Frames (abhängig, wo auf der Karte ich mich befinde und was grad so los ist). Bei Quake3 und RtCW hab ich ähnliche Frameraten. UT2k3 und UT2k4 laufen ebenfalls problemlos und stehen geschwindigkeitsmäßig der Windowsversion in Nichts nach. Selbiges gilt für NWN. Das läuft bei mir auf 1280x1024 mit vollen Details flüssig (ich weiß leider nicht, wie sich bei NWN die aktuellen FPS anzeigen lassen kann)

mondauge

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

nicht vergessen, gibt auch viele kleine Spielchen, die verdammt süchtig machen können, z.B.:

tuxracer

tuxkart

supertux

neverball

vegastrike

frozen-bubble

usw.

SInd alle in Portage, opensource und compilieren in wenigen Minuten.  :Wink: 

ChrisM

----------

## dakjo

Ich sach nur eins :

 *Quote:*   

> ARMAGETRON

 

----------

## aZZe

```
emerge enemy-territory
```

Und ich würde sagen man sieht sich  :Wink: 

----------

## sarahb523

ich hab noch zsnes/snes9x zu bieten. Ich hab da einige roms die echt süchtig machen...

uae (amiga emu) und vice (commodore emu) sind auch ganz nett.

eine schöne game seite ist auch: http://happypenguin.org/

mein rechner (siehe unten) mit alter geforce (1) graka hat gerade bei glxgears >1800 fps allerdings hab ich gerade echt viele kde fenster und jeglichen krams + kontact, oo und was weiß ich nich noch offen. unter blackbox komme ich über 2000. (nvidia 1.0.6111)

----------

## frary

O.K., das ist reichlich Auswahl ich komme kaum hinterher...

Nachdem ET und Am. Army eher schlecht aussehen, muss ich mal fragen, ob außer mir noch jemand auf seiner ATI Karte hängengeblieben ist? Mit Nvidia scheint es ja ganz gut zu gehen.

Ich glaube, ich bin leider auf den ATI-Treiber festgelegt. Gibt es damit eine Chance, flüssige Grafik zu bekommen, oder ist der Einfach nur Mist?

Damn, ich werd die Ganze Nacht zocken müssen, damit sich euer Azfwand lohnt ( smile )

@darktemplaaa:

Ja, vielleicht sehen wir uns heute nacht noch: Ich bin der mit dem ATI-Helm, der so eigenartig ruckelt....

A propos, die ingame-Konsole von ET hab ich noch nicht finden können. Muss ich das richtige Kürzel raten, oder krieg ich die auch anders auf ( menü? )

Ich versuch mal, bei einem weniger aufwändigen Spiel ein Erfolgserlebnis zu verbuchen...

Gruß

T

----------

## frary

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> bei enemy-territory kannst du dir die FPS folgendermaßen anzeigen lassen:
> 
> 1. inGame-Konsole aufmachen (bei mir geht das mit SHIFT+`) 

 

Bei mir mit ALTGR +. 40-70 FPS und es ruckelt ein bisschen ( und ich muss feststellen, dass meine Mitspieler einfach besser sind als ich! ).

Was für Möglichkeiten habe ich denn, die Performance zu verbessern ( ungenutzte Treiber-features, systemkonfiguration,...)

----------

## muckel

Hallo,

hab da mal ne Frage zu enemy, schaft das auch mein Laptop P III 650 mit 256 MB

und onboard Grafikkarte ohne 3d ? Ich weiß, ist alles recht dürftig !

Mehr kohle hatte der Familienpapa aber nicht mehr !

Vielen Dank !

mk

----------

## Gekko

Das geht nicht, Enemy Territory braucht eine GL taugliche Karte. Also eine GF2 oder so sollte es schon sein. Ansonst wäre der Rechner für ET auch so etwas unterdimensioniert; ein bisschen mehr darfs da schon sein  :Wink: 

----------

## psyqil

 *muckel wrote:*   

> Grafikkarte ohne 3d

 Keine Chance!

Edit: Ups, 'ne zweite Seite  :Embarassed: 

Gekko, neuer Avatar? Warum denn so zornig? Wer wird denn gleich rot sehen?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gekko

OT.: den hab ich als angry im google gefunden   :Laughing:   Ich steh auf Pop Art, weis auch nicht warum   :Razz: 

----------

## muckel

 :Embarassed:   danke, für die Info.

Hab mir ein wenig download gespart !

Tja, nachdem gentoo jetzt auf meinem Laptop so gut läuft ist mein Hauptrechner jetzt wohl auch bald an der Reihe !

Muß nur noch mein funk lan in den griff bekommen ! 

 :Laughing: 

mk

----------

## RealGeizt

 *frary wrote:*   

> Hi Leute,
> 
> erstmal ein rießiges DANKE an alle, die ab und an oder öfter mal jemandem hier im Forum zu Hilfe eilen! Ohne euch hätte ich schon aufgegeben!
> 
> Seit eben läuft alles in meinem System, was ich mir vorgenommen hatte,
> ...

 

glxgears ist kein wirkliches benchmark programm, sondern dient nur zum test von opengl.

wenn du das fenster grösser oder kleiner machst verringern bzw. erhöhen sich deine werte.

also nicht aussagekräftig...wollte ich nur mal erwähnt haben  :Smile: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

Für die Nintendo MBROS Fans, Supertux, das Spiel ist geil und das hidden Level ist so sau schwer....

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> 2. \cg_drawFPS 1 eingeben (die et-Konsole beherrscht auch die Vervollständigung mit Hilfe der TAB-Taste. Es sollte daher reichen, einfach mal cg_dr einzugeben und dann mal TAB zu drücken)
> 
> [schnipp]
> 
> Achtung: Die FPS werden von der Quake3-Engine limitiert. Das heißt, dass nur die Frames bis zu einem bestimmten Wert gerendert werden. Diesen Wert kannst du mit \com_maxFPS verändern. Ich hab \com_maxFPS 333, d.h. es werden maximal 333 Frames gerendert. 

 

wollte auch schon immer wissen, wieviel FPS et unter Linux so schafft. Hab' darum es mal angeschmissen und ne Runde fueldump gezoggt (meine Lieblingsmap :).

Sys:

Athlon XP 3000+

Epox EP-8KRA2 (VIA KT-600)

1 GB Infineon PC-400 RAM CL3

Nvidia GeForce FX-5900 XT 128 MB (nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r2)

xfree-4.3.0-r7 @ 1280x1024er Auflösung

twm (zum zocken auf zweitem X)

Kernel 2.6.9-rc3 (mit ein paar patches vom -rc4)

Nachdem ich \cg_drawFPS 1 eingegeben hatte, bekam ich so um die 90 FPS angezeigt.

Nachdem ich \com_maxFPS 2000 eingegeben habe, wurden mehr FPS angezeigt, aber das war auch spielabhängig. In der Höhle von fueldump bzw. in Räumen hatte ich manchmal bis zu 360 FPS, andererseits waren viele Leute zu sehen oder war allgemein viel Aktivität auf dem Bildschirm zu sehen, konnten die FPS schonmal auf 80 einbrechen. Im schnitt wurden mir 120-140 FPS angezeigt, wenn ich selbst irgendwo "rumgestorben" bin (*g*).

Vielleicht trudeln ja mal ein paar Vergleichswerte ein. 

Interessieren würden mich auch Meldungen, ob jemand enemy territory auf einem Laptop mit Mobile Radeon 9000 erfolgreich betreiben kann. Leider funktioniert das bei mir weder mit den fglrx- noch mit den radeon-Treibern :-/

Poly

----------

